# just in case



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

just in case getting an injection give you that queezy feeling......









Wal Mart does it again....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The guy next to you at the urinal isn't holding his weiner it's a syringe and he's just waiting for you to get comfortable...Then BAM....Thank God it goes iin your arm.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> The guy next to you at the urinal isn't holding his weiner it's a syringe and he's just waiting for you to get comfortable...Then BAM....Thank God it goes iin your arm.....


Thanks for that thought.....Dwight Shrute has nothing on you. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what she said !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mind control serum!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

No joke, a guy I went to high school with was named Justin Case. Thought this thread was information about him, lol.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sos1inmesa said:


> No joke, a guy I went to high school with was named Justin Case. Thought this thread was information about him, lol.


now that's funny........lol I'll bet he gets a lot of ribbing about that.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, not sure what his parents were thinking, ha ha!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* Trickle? At least god had a sense of humor and blessed with with the ability to drive a car so well.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree. Sometimes you have to wonder what goes through peoples minds when they name their kids. When I was in high school, there was a girl (good looking little blonde thing)who played basketball at another school, the family's last name was the short form of Richard and they named their daughter Fonda. It was always interesting to hear the announcer introduce her.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm sure she hated her parents for it too. Glad to get married and change it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She Richard Weiner.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BTW Mike.....Was she ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

In the army one of the nco's dad came to visit and there last name was Head and his fathers first name was Richard and they used the nick name for Richard. A good friend of mine's last name is Bear.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I went to school with 3 brothers. Andy, Tim and you guessed it...Richard. The kid had the greatest sense of humor though. No one could say anything and laugh cause he knew how to handle it. I guess you'd have to with a name like that. Had a family in Monroe back in the 80's make the paper for their kids name. I'm not making this up either. Their last was Duda....named their daughter Zippa Dee. Pretty sad. Their thinking was she could change it when she was 18.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

_Having the name D1ck for the last 60 years has never really been an issue for me. Yeah, a few jokes on occasion, but never a big deal. Funny thing is my name is Donald. I have a cousin named Rich, same name as his father. Everyone always called him Little Rich until high school, then his freinds all called him Little D1ck._


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am a Richard also. My friends always called me Rick... so most people know me as Rick.... they changed it to Dirty in high school. Most people call me Rick again


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> BTW Mike.....Was she ?


never got to find out.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awww you dog.... Don't be modest..... You can tell us!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

No..uh...really..uh..that's my story and I'm sticking to it...lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------

